# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Thread not Answered

## CRW

I am wondering if there are any rules regarding reposting my thread.  My post has no responses.  I submitted it yesterday.

----------


## arlu1201

You can bump it ....by an additional post.

----------


## CRW

What does that mean and how do I do it?

----------


## arlu1201

Just type a reply to your thread and it will get bumped.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Forum rules just after rule 13





> If your question has not been answered within a day, consider adding another post with any additional information you believe is relevant. If you think your post is good as is, just reply to your own thread with the words "Bump no response", which will bring it to the top of the forum.



A day is a long time but give the members a chance and some hours to answer, after all, we're all volunteers here ( I think)

----------

